# Meet buttercups face



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She looks like she's ready to snatch your camera.

Have you thought about watering the backyard for them? It would help cool them off.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> She looks like she's ready to snatch your camera.
> 
> Have you thought about watering the backyard for them? It would help cool them off.


Her head is sideways like staring at some thing
And yeah we always water the plants


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Water down the patio too. The wet will help pull the excess heat out of their bodies.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Water down the patio too. The wet will help pull the excess heat out of their bodies.


Well we need to use it so we don’t like it being wet


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow, it must be hot there.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Why is this under meat chickens…


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Because that's where you put it. I'll move it.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> View attachment 41695


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Beautiful


----------

